# Quick release nitrogen



## Mattrj87 (9 mo ago)

What is y'all's go to quick release high nitrogen?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Urea and Ammonium Sulphate.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Same here. AS mostly for my pH and urea for when I'm in a pinch.


----------



## Mattrj87 (9 mo ago)

Is there a reason the sunshine harvest brand urea doesn't get sold to Texas? I'm in Houston, with temps in 80s to 90s next week. Is it to hot for the urea? Will it burn the grass?
https://www.domyown.com/sunshine-harvest-urea-fertilizer-46-p-23958.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjwma6TBhDIARIsAOKuANyQb059dfwQN29NvcjY3vHisKG_gOhGx2s78pFVfBH251NZCgzCqkcaAk7uEALw_wcB&sub_id=23959


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Fertilizer costs have increased, but last year 46-0-0 urea was selling for $20 for a 50# bag. Shop around locally. Look for Feed and Seed stores or ask around to see where farmers or locally sod farms buy their fertilizer.
It shouldn't "burn" the grass. Water the lawn after applying.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Mattrj87 said:


> Is there a reason the sunshine harvest brand urea doesn't get sold to Texas? I'm in Houston, with temps in 80s to 90s next week. Is it to hot for the urea? Will it burn the grass?
> https://www.domyown.com/sunshine-harvest-urea-fertilizer-46-p-23958.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjwma6TBhDIARIsAOKuANyQb059dfwQN29NvcjY3vHisKG_gOhGx2s78pFVfBH251NZCgzCqkcaAk7uEALw_wcB&sub_id=23959


They sell it at Home Depot too!!! Sunshine Harvest Urea


----------



## Mattrj87 (9 mo ago)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Urea and Ammonium Sulphate.


Can urea and ammonium sulphate be used at the same time?


----------



## Bkeller500 (Jul 2, 2018)

I don't see why not as long as you calculate the N#/k accordingly. Urea is quick release and the AMS will take awhile longer. I have never spread them both on the same day but certainly back to back in the cooler part or Spring and late fall. You might want to do a 1/2 app and a week or two later do the second 1/2 app and see results. Just my opinion.


----------



## csl23 (Jul 22, 2021)

Can that urea be used for a liquid app


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Heres a good deal from walmart

https://www.walmart.com/ip/seort/433182213


----------



## Bkeller500 (Jul 2, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> Heres a good deal from walmart
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/seort/433182213


 Not a bad deal because they will ship it in to the local store for you ($19.42 / 40 # bag at Walmart

But Rural King farm Ag store has it for $15.99 for a 50# bag if one is nearby.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Bkeller500 said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> > Heres a good deal from walmart
> ...


I ordered 6 of them yesterday and they canceled one. so it must be 5 max? They even shipped it for free individually with fedex. Hell of a deal :lol:


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> They sell it at Home Depot too!!! Sunshine Harvest Urea


Can you confirm if that is sprayable?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

It should be sprayable. Put the water in a 5 gallon bucket and add the urea. Mix it for 5min or so but remember to filter the water as you put it into the sprayer as there's always some impurities.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

DeepC said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > They sell it at Home Depot too!!! Sunshine Harvest Urea
> ...


I'm 99.9% sure that it's water soluble. If for some reason it's not, just return it to Home Depot. That's what I did with the SOP I bought from them.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> DeepC said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


Why did you return the SOP?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

San said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > DeepC said:
> ...


It wasn't water soluble, I kind of suspected that going into the purchase as not all SOP is water soluble.


----------



## Bkeller500 (Jul 2, 2018)

The stuff from Rural King is water soluble. I have used it for several years now. Spoon it into a 5-gal bucket, then hit it with a lot of water. Sometimes you have a little residual undiluted left in the bucket but it will dissolve in the next bucket. Hot water speeds up the process or just let it sit for awhile to dissolve. Agitation helps a lot.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Got my walmart AMS delivered, they threw shipping labels on the bags :lol:

One bag was taped up, one was in another bag and one was claimed as undeliverable because of damage. Got the one that was undelivereable replaces. Even though some of the bags are missing some product im not upset about the price with free shipping.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

ABC123 said:


> Got my walmart AMS delivered, they threw shipping labels on the bags :lol:
> 
> One bag was taped up, one was in another bag and one was claimed as undeliverable because of damage. Got the one that was undelivereable replaces. Even though some of the bags are missing some product im not upset about the price with free shipping.


Got mine last week in boxes. Albeit beat up boxes...did you get a chance to pop open a bag yet? I hope it's a fine particle size. Makes it easier to spoonfeed and melt!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Looks like the same size of a typical 200-250 sgn


----------



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

DeepC said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > They sell it at Home Depot too!!! Sunshine Harvest Urea
> ...


Once you agitate it with the paint mixer attachment on a drill it dissolves immediately. It won't dissolve if you just let it sit in the water for whatever reason.


----------



## Amydaveg (May 2, 2020)

Would anyone know the approximate spreader setting for a scotts elite? I was going to order that Walmart version. Thanks


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Amydaveg said:


> Would anyone know the approximate spreader setting for a scotts elite? I was going to order that Walmart version. Thanks


id start around a 3 and see how much you have left after one pass.


----------

